# Kräuterkunde 250-300



## atischa (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich wollt mal fragen wo ich am besten die 300 marke knacken kann ob östliche pestländer winterquell oder sillithus. Wo gibt es am meisten blumen zum ernten wie sind sie verteilt? Das wollte ich mal nachfragen.
Da ich 70bin bitte keina wo du gerade questest...

mfg


----------



## Tirkari (3. Mai 2008)

Pestis haben deutlich mehr Kräuter als Winterquell und Silithus glaub ich.

Aber ich verweis bei solchen Fragen lieber auf Gatherer/Cartographer + DB aus dem Netz - das beantwortet normalerweise alle Fragen zu "wo find ich was für Kräuter", egal, ob man noch levelt oder schon 70 ist.


----------



## Gonzofx (8. Mai 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Pestis haben deutlich mehr Kräuter als Winterquell und Silithus glaub ich.
> 
> Aber ich verweis bei solchen Fragen lieber auf Gatherer/Cartographer + DB aus dem Netz - das beantwortet normalerweise alle Fragen zu "wo find ich was für Kräuter", egal, ob man noch levelt oder schon 70 ist.




wo kriegt man eigentlich "volle" Gatherer Daten her? gibts eine offiziele seite der entwickler?


----------



## Lootelf (8. Mai 2008)

Gonzofx schrieb:


> wo kriegt man eigentlich "volle" Gatherer Daten her? gibts eine offiziele seite der entwickler?



www.curse.com

Von 250-300 hab ich damals in den Sümpfen des Elends (Blindkraut) geskillt.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (11. Mai 2008)

Ich habe Kräuterkunde nach geskillt und das ging sehr gut in Ashara (oder so ähnlich?^^)
Und der beste Guide (kein richtiger Guide aber eine Liste wo man sehen kann ab welchem Skill man welche Blume abbauen kann und es sind in jedem Gebiet ALLE Blumen eingezeichnet, man kann also sehr gut sich daran orientieren.

Der Kräuter Guide


----------



## TokraX (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde Pesti nicht so gut weil man da für jedes Kraut 1Mob oder mehr 
killen muss damit man überhaupt dran kommt!

bei Winterquell ist es im gegensatz ganz Chillig und die Landschaft ist auch schöner xD


----------



## Tirkari (12. Mai 2008)

Wenn man als 70er in den Pestis Kräuter pflückt, kann man den meisten Mobs problemlos ausweichen (und es geht ja in der Frage um einen 70er und nicht um einen im passenden Questlevel)

Azshara find ich persönlich nicht so schön, weil die Klippen mich dort sehr nerven (sind nicht immer die Wege möglich, die ich gern nehmen würd), hat aber genau wie die Pestis den Vorteil, daß einige der dort wachsenden Blumen auch für hochstufige Elixiere noch benötigt werden (Goldener Sansam, Traumblatt, Bergsilbersalbei), sich die Blumen also relativ gut verkaufen lassen.


----------

